# left kermit behind (main salmon)



## kevdog (Jun 7, 2007)

david fett said:


> We left our groover key.... kermit at groundhog camp on the main salmon.
> If anybody has him please notify me. He has been down many rivers with us and we would love to be reunited



OK, I'll bite, what's a goover key?


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

*Companion.*



kevdog said:


> OK, I'll bite, what's a goover key?


Wilson, in the movie Castaway, with Tom Hanks. Like a travel companion( stuff animal, cartoon character etc.)


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

raymo said:


> Wilson, in the movie Castaway, with Tom Hanks. Like a travel companion( stuff animal, cartoon character etc.)


Not sure what he is saying, the groover key is a polite way to know if it is in use or not. Available groover key = groover is clear and go do the business. No key available means in use, stay away.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

*Ok.*



kayakfreakus said:


> Not sure what he is saying, the groover key is a polite way to know if it is in use or not. Available groover key = groover is clear and go do the business. No key available means in use, stay away.


We just used the voice salute(stand and be recognized) or life jacket. Not familiar with Grover key, myself though.
but it makes sense, the way you explained it.


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

kevdog said:


> OK, I'll bite, what's a goover key?


You can also lay a paddle next to the groover trail when it’s open, lay it across the trail when occupied, a stick works to.
I’ve also used a small ammo can that has the TP in it ( when you take it with you to groove, it means the groover is being used), have used a bag with sponge bob on it, or a PFD. Lots of things to use as the “door”. 

Hope you get Kermit back!


Groover: from old English, “thing that leaves groove in ones ass, when one forgets the seat”. From modern English, “box of shit”. From Groove, “to shit”. From “Cat Hole” ( Archaic).
Grooving, Verb form,”pooping”.
Pro noun form, “Johnny Partner”, RiverBank”, Eco Safe”. 
Past perfect tense, “feeling Groovey”.


----------



## mcfarrel (Apr 1, 2006)

We also use a groover key... ultimately at some point in the trip it gets left at the groover resulting in someone standing anxiously waiting to use the otherwise unoccupied groover.

Being able to shout down to the groover is always important.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

matt man said:


> You can also lay a paddle next to the groover trail when it’s open, lay it across the trail when occupied, a stick works to.





mcfarrel said:


> We also use a groover key... ultimately at some point in the trip it gets left at the groover resulting in someone standing anxiously waiting to use the otherwise unoccupied groover.
> 
> Being able to shout down to the groover is always important.


A paddle is a pretty convenient key. It's more obvious than a stick "Hmm, is that the right stick, or is nobody on the throne?"

A bit too unwieldy for someone to carry to the groover, and if someone is using it, it doesn't get left in the trail because they need it to paddle their raft/kayak. I could see a spare paddle being forgotten.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

I like the "door" method since it means you don't have to handle an object that everyone is carrying back and forth to a place they get "material" on their hands and thus all over the groover key.

Ideally...the hand wash station is between the "door" paddle and the groover so that whoever's paddle it is isn't getting touched by potentially contaminated hands.

Hope you get your Kermit key back...though I'm not sure I'd wanna touch it and bring it down the river if it was found on an obvious Groover trail and the use was known.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

Electric-Mayhem said:


> I like the "door" method since it means you don't have to handle an object that everyone is carrying back and forth to a place they get "material" on their hands and thus all over the groover key.
> 
> Ideally...the hand wash station is between the "door" paddle and the groover so that whoever's paddle it is isn't getting touched by potentially contaminated hands....



No shit!


Sorry, I couldn't help myself. I agree with this completely! Wash yer paws!


----------

